# Combining recipes - Mango and White Grape Peach



## cbritton (Jan 8, 2013)

Hello all!
I have a gallon of mango nectar I picked up at Costco very cheaply and was thinking of how I wanted to use it. I want to combine it with the Welch's white grape peach and make a peach mango wine.
I found a recipe on Jack Keller's for mango wine and a recipe for white grape peach wine (both for 1 gallon). Can I just combine the 2 for the most part?

If I combine them as written, it would be as follows:

Gallon of mango juice
3 cans of white grape peach concentrate
Water to 2 gallons
Sugar to S.G. of 1.08 
3 1/2 tsp acid blend
1 1/2 tsp pectic enzyme
2 tsp nutrient
1/4 tsp tannin
Yeast (I have Red Star Cote des Blancs and Pasteur Champagne on hand)

How does that look? Any suggestions? A box of golden raisins perhaps?
Thanks for the help!



*Currently making:*
6 gallon Blackberry Concord
5 gallon Strawberry Pineapple Dragon's Blood variation
3 gallon Orange Chocolate Port from scratch
1 gallon Coffee Port
1 gallon Blueberry Port
6 gallon WE Italian Brunello


----------



## Norton (Jan 8, 2013)

I,would make them separate so that you can try various combinations of blends.


----------



## Ozywineman (Oct 18, 2014)

I've made the exact wine before but never use the acid blend & pectic enzyme. For the tannin I used a couple of tea bags it comes out tasting really good I'm in the process of making a mango and white grape which should taste really good


----------

